# Silverton Hotel Suggestions???



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Bastid, have fun! No help here though

Goin the first week of Feb.

Did the little ladies leg...or was it shoulder heal up?


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*YO*

Yo Flowtorch, 

Ladies shoulder is healing fine, almost back to full range of motion. 

You want to join us in Silverton this weekend as well?

Also, what's up with selling the Jefe?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I stay in silverton with pete at the bent elbow. 

Nice guy and reasonable rooms right in town and 5 - 10 min from the lift....


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

We stayed at the Grand Imperial right on main street and had rooms with 2-3 beds in them for $60-70.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you been training? Silverton is a hard-drinking town.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

We stayed at both the Grand Imperial and the Triangle Hotel with a group of 4. Grand Imperial was cheaper ($60) for two beds and a shower in a single room. But the Triangle was a better value I thought. Two seperate rooms, and a kitchen and living room area for $100. The extra $40 was worth having the option to cook our own dinner, since the dining options in Silverton aren't always the greatest. We were there for New Years Eve, and it was definitely a hard drinking town. The mountain is sick... I would not stay in Ouray...except maybe on the way out of town since they have nice vapor caves and springs in a bunch of hotels.


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I am going in March with a bunch of dudes and I have been going to the gym, instead (according to this post) I should by a 30 rack and get my drink on! I like that much better! Good to know about the kitchen options!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Like everybody says stay in town, it would suck to be on the wrong side of the pass if it closes. I think it was the grand imperial where I stayed, self check in if you get too drunk and show up late.

If you like rum check out the rum distillery there. 

Good luck with your liver.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

I've stayed at the Grand Imperial and at the Hostel once each, but my favorite is the Triangle, where I've stayed a half-dozen times.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Go with the Triangle - I was down there for opening weekend this season and got a room with a queen bed for $55 a night. The next two nights I stayed in Durango and Pagosa Springs, and as far as quality and value go - the Triangle beat what I found in both.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Triangle it is!*

Thanks for all the help...booked a suite at the Triangle.

Next big question is where to drink after skiing...any suggestions on that? 

I'll be down there with a group of 6 skiing Sat/Sun. (1-17 and 1-18). If anyone else is heading down and wants to hook up in a group to ski give me a shout.

Drew
97069294eighteight


----------



## brian a (Sep 1, 2007)

Regarding drink and food, I would recommend that you eat early in the evening. Most restaurants shut down pretty early I think with the except of the VFW. The triangle also has some rooms with kitchenettes, which is a key pick up for cooking pizzas or other stuff


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I stopped in the POW (Pride of the West) Saloon. Decent BBQ and reasonably priced drinks, plus they had some live music when I was there last. Have fun!


----------



## leesonka (May 29, 2008)

the liver must be punished, go to the handelbars for a buffalo burger.


----------

